

Isostick - the optical drive in a usb stick - breck
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/elegantinvention/isostick-the-optical-drive-in-a-usb-stick

======
ColinWright
In case you're interested there is substantial discussion about this in a
previous submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2817151>

BTW: In case you think it's hypocritical of me to point this out when I have
also submitted a duplicate item, all I'm trying to do here is help unify the
discussion. My "duplicate" is intended to revisit a deep technical article
from some time ago. I see that as different, and if you disagree, I'd be happy
to have a discussion of the question.

